
How we made $100K trading CryptoKitties - loken17
https://hackernoon.com/how-we-made-100k-trading-cryptokitties-2d69aebe715b
======
schoen
The title should probably reflect the Hackernoon title and say "trading"
instead of "arbitraging". According to the article, although the arbitrage was
also profitable, most of the money came from buying particular CryptoKitties
early in the craze as an investment.

~~~
loken17
Good point, done

------
goldenkey
How I made $100 million playing powerball.

"How I lost my life savings on irresponsible gambling."

------
foepys
I'm pretty sure that CryptoKitties are only successful because they are one of
the few ways for criminals to directly deposit crypto currencies in larger
quantities without using mixers to launder ransom payments from crypto
viruses.

~~~
loceng
Interesting.

Could the same type of activity happen with say a service like Earn.com?

------
BigTex420
Ready for people to start using this digital collectible nonsense strategy on
rarebits.io

In the case of Crypto All-Stars, the original website was deleted through a
hostile takeover. But you can’t truly delete anything like that on the
blockchain

------
ramijames
I CAN'T DECIDE IF THIS IS REAL OR AN AMAZING WORK OF SCI-FI FICTION.

~~~
loken17
Haha I couldn't believe it as it was happening either

~~~
ramijames
So you're telling me that people are actually gambling money on fake cats
online? Is this what we've come to?

------
bg0
Let's hope Oleg sold that ETH to solidify his profits.

